

Tech Giants battle it out in Starcraft 2 with Day9 - natmaster
http://ahgl.tv

======
mrbonner
Looking at the photos I don't see any Indian engineers considering our IT
ecosystem consists a large percentage of them.

~~~
wlievens
I don't know this guy, but he looks Indian?

<http://afterhoursgaming.tv/teams/facebook/ankur-pansari/>

~~~
anxman
Yup, I'm Indian :) I wasn't in the team photo because I work from a different
office.

